# How to create complex embroidered shirt?



## adamzfun (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know how I could go about creating an embroidered shirt like this :


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That looks like some sort of patch stitched onto the t-shirt. You would need to find a company to make the patch and then an embroidery company could stitch it on the shirt for you.

It's hard to tell which part of the shirt is embroidered and which is just regular printing though.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The black goes on first, I would look for a heat applied fabric to hold it in place. Check with Imprintables.com, They have some fabrics that might work. I have heard of a bonding sheet that can make any fabric a heat applique.

The second step would be to get a file digitized to produce the X. It looks like it was designed to sew down the corners and keep the dark patch in place. You can draw your design on paper with a sharpie, scan it and send to your digitizer to produce. 

Third step is back to a fabric applique for the number. Then stick down all the "jewels". I saw an applicator at the ISS show. Looked like a soldering wand. You put the rinstone in the tip to warm up the glue, then push it into the garment and your done.


----------



## adamzfun (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh boy sounds too complicated for me. I guess I will wait to do something like this until I am on more solid footing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

adamzfun said:


> Oh boy sounds too complicated for me. I guess I will wait to do something like this until I am on more solid footing.


If anything it would be even less practical then  That kind of time investment per garment isn't going to work for mass production; it's more the kind of thing a company would have fun with while still small enough to have the time.


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

This t-shirt can be made to embroider. You will have to ask you digitizer to make the black square and the digit 7, two appliques. You will have to use some adhesive for the 2 appliques. The embroidery file will run first to stitch the black applique down, then it will stitch down the digit 7, then it would make the rest of the stitches and/or red spots. I would suggest you to contact your digitizer and talk to him about the digitizing.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> This t-shirt can be made to embroider. You will have to ask you digitizer to make the black square and the digit 7, two appliques. You will have to use some adhesive for the 2 appliques. The embroidery file will run first to stitch the black applique down, then it will stitch down the digit 7, then it would make the rest of the stitches and/or red spots. I would suggest you to contact your digitizer and talk to him about the digitizing.


Agree. Applique is the way to go with this and would help keep the cost down quite a bit.


----------

